# 2/15-2/16 Santa Rosa Sound Reds



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Went out on Saturday, had the itch to fish, and ended up fishing the docks in the sound by the Woodlawn Ramp. Tide was very low and the water was almost crystal clear so I just fished the tips of the docks. Found a few good sized schools of redfish with fish all over 18 inches. Caught ten saturday afternoon between three abandoned docks in about an hour and a half. Could only get them to bite a green paddle tail DOA, they didn't want anything to do with my usual white/chartreuse paddle tail. All fish were released and none were under 18 inches with the biggest being around 21 inches. Had to call it an early day and returned on Sunday.
Wind was whipping around on Sunday and it was sort of miserable maintaining the kayak around the pilings and inbetween the docks. Caught 2 more redfish off of the same docks and ended up calling it a day. And the green paddletail was the trick again sunday. Going to have to invest more money into those. Go get the reds on the docks guys, they're out there!

Tight Lines!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome...glad to see that someone found some fish in the sound!


----------



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

*Very nice*

Good report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Good going!:thumbup:


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Those are some healthy looking reds! Glad someone had some luck!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Is their grass?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

Redalert: there is a little patchy grass but not super thick, the reds are hugging the docks right now


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Great, glad to here they are in the sound. Nice fish and report.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Dang, looks like I need to follow your lead with the reds, you're slaying them!


----------



## fishnfool659 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Kayak Fishing*

Greetings,
I'm headed to Pensacola to fish with my brother next month, who lives in Navy Point area. I grew up and went to HS in that area, but now live in California. With the recent cold weather, I was concerned the fishing would be negatively affected. However, seeing these pics gives me hope that we will find some nice fish. It's been a couple of years since I last fished there, but we hammered the reds and specs pretty good fishing in kayaks around the docks at night under the lights. Man, it was a blast...and I'm really looking forward to getting back at it next month in March. Hope to find good action like you did here. I appreciate you posting the photos. As my kids say, "way cool." I'd love to hook up and join you if you're willing. I'm bringing a bunch of smoked salmon with me that I'm willing to share. I get told all the time by everyone from boat captains to other highly critical food "Connoisseurs" that it's the best. Really hammered the salmon and albacore last season in the Pacific ocean. Can't wait to consume some apalachicola oysters and gulf shrimp. 
I appreciate the post. Keep up the good work!
Regards,
-Ron Evans
530-249-7928
(My bro Greg's number locally is: 850-221-3598)


----------



## Hardyrowe (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice report
Got me feeling the itch now!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

EXC report with tips, and nice healthy looking fish. :thumb up: I'm sure you had a blast the day you caught the 10. Tight lines!


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

nice report I'm gonna have to head out!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report. Definitely, got some nice looking slot fish there. How were you working your baits when you got the take? Slow swimming, sweeping, hopping, broken cadence, how?


----------



## BaySlayer (Jun 16, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Great report. Definitely, got some nice looking slot fish there. How were you working your baits when you got the take? Slow swimming, sweeping, hopping, broken cadence, how?


I was slowly bouncing it along the pilings, just barely getting the paddletail off the bottom and letting it sit for a second. Most of my strikes were while the paddletail was resting on the bottom. I went out yesterday around sunset and got ahold of one redfish in the sound off of a dock using the same green paddletail, wind was whipping again. I've been seeing lots of baitfish like finger mullet and sheepshead minnows on the natural coast, haven't netted any yet but definitely going to this weekend. If anybody is down to fish the sound Thursday Afternoon or this weekend PM me.

Tight Lines!


----------



## rjl2001 (Apr 20, 2008)

Decided to go out to the Sound today, largely because of this report. I managed one 18.5" Redfish on live shrimp, and my buddy actually pulled up a nice 18" flounder with a Yozuri plug somehow. We fished the first couple islands to the West of Liza Jackson Park. Didn't have any luck throwing shrimp at the docks though. Great way to spend the day off.


----------

